
Mozilla Hubs – 3D rooms for hanging out for work or play - gfodor
https://hubs.mozilla.com
======
tcoff91
This is so amazingly cool! I'm trying to get my team to adopt it while we are
are all on lockdown due to SARS-CoV-2

